
Affinity Designer for Windows in Free Beta Now - ahewson
http://affinity.serif.com/windows
======
HoopleHead
Pity none of the developers of these "Photoshop/Illustrator Killer" apps ever
considers a Linux version.

I may be an untapped market of one, but I don't think so —of people currently
using OSX and Linux, who would switch to Linux full-time in a heartbeat, if
only there were some decent graphic design apps available. Everything else I
need to do is already covered.

